
8 'Aha moments' you need to have before marketing your startup - charlieirish
http://ryangum.com/8-aha-moments-needed-before-marketing-your-startup/
======
rossj
"Don’t think about marketing and growth until you have a product you know
customers love. Everything else comes after that"

This implies that the author thinks marketing is a uni-directional endeavour.
Is it? I'd always thought it was a bi-directional thing, perhaps I am wrong.

Superfluous disclaimer: I know _nothing_ about marketing.

~~~
ryangum
Good point, I wrote a reply on growthhackers.com about this one:

"Perhaps I could have been clearer about the “no marketing” part, I was trying
to make a (slightly dramatic?) point that marketing should not be a focus
until you reach p/m fit.

Before then, if you HAD to pick between the two, I’d suggest you’ll get better
bang for your buck if you spend your time focusing on customer & product
development.

But you’re right, some marketing activities like content give you greater
benefits the earlier they’re started."

